# Suggest a Cabinet



## schizophrenic (Oct 14, 2016)

hi, am looking for a atx case with 90degree graphics card mount. Have a cooler master hafxb evo but dont want to cut out the side panels. something on the lines of deepcool genome without the watercooling. will be willing to go in for a clean look like the antec p280, if available.. but not mandatory. just need the gfx card *and* the cpu to be visible through the window
thanks


----------

